# Lutalyse and inducig labor



## alliecat23 (Jan 25, 2013)

Okay princess p was defiantly in labor 2 days ago... All classic signs I saw her contracting and she was in pain when they were happening.... I found out recently that she was bred to a fainter cross which is pretty big to breed to a Pygmy goat... So I gave her a shot of lute to help induce


----------



## alliecat23 (Jan 25, 2013)

Either to open her cervix so I could pull or abort pregnancy so she could pass them... And lose the babies but save princes p I gave her lute over 36 hours ago... What do I do now!?!


----------



## alliecat23 (Jan 25, 2013)

We have a due date of feb 15-30th.... She is showing no signs of labor I contractions some discharge amber colored...


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Amber colored means babies SOON from what I've read.... No clue on the Lute


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Amber color goo kids should follow within a 1/2 hour.


----------



## alliecat23 (Jan 25, 2013)

She has amber colored goo for 2+ plus days now....


----------



## alliecat23 (Jan 25, 2013)

She seems to be doing okay when she is awake she is alert eyes are clear and acting normal... She is sleeping snoring right now...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

If she was in true labor 2 days ago it is very possible the kid or kids were malpositioned or too big. She may require a c-section to remove them. Kids dead 2 days will have started to decay so she will need antibiotics if you are able to get them out. I would also do a uterine bolus or uterine flush after they are out.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Have you checked to see if her cervix is open now or back 2 days ago?


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Its not even the 30th yet, so why would you try to induce her? Thats nothing to play around with, and not something that I would think a laymen should attempt, you need a vet.


----------



## alliecat23 (Jan 25, 2013)

We don't have a vet around her that is actually knows what they are doing all of medical questions goes to a commercial dairy farm owner that I know very well and trust her opinion ( which the u of m vet calls her for opinions in what to do with some goats in trouble) if u read the post before the reason I gave her lute was because she was in labor two days she was Having contractions almost 99.9% sure her water broke and she was having amber colored discharge.... She was also bred to a buck that was way to big to bred to her anyways which if I knew that sooner I would of aborted pregnancy sooner... I so it is get the babies out or she won't be able to get them out later... I didn't check her 2 days ago because I didn't want to introduce bacteria into her body and have her try to survive an infection and have 2 kid inside of her... I haven't checked her yet today either....


----------



## alliecat23 (Jan 25, 2013)

I also have worked o a dairy farm for 6 plus years this isn't my first rodeo...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I would check and see if you can get your hand inside. If you can have you gotten kids out before? Do you have a loop or kid puller? If not get a piece of string hay twine. If she is open gently find the kid and see the position.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Be aware the kids if dead a few days in there the fur will come off as you pull. The kid also could be very swollen making removal thru the birth canal harder.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hmmm... if she was in labor 2 days ago and you thought her water broke I would have gone in to make sure. If she's not open your not going to hurt her. If she was in true labor, then chances are you have dead kids and that's the worse kind of bacteria you can ask for vs. going in with clean, washed hands.

Do you feel kid movement at all? 

I hope it all turns out well for your doe.


----------



## alliecat23 (Jan 25, 2013)

I have pulled kids out on dairy goats but never pygmys I am going to check her now


----------



## alliecat23 (Jan 25, 2013)

I felt kid movement yesterday.... She isn't open... And I am sorry I love my goats and will try my hardest to save them and get them whatever they need but I am not paying someone 150 dollars just to come look at her... The reason I didn't check her yesterday was because she was acting normal not depressed or in pain or anything I was waiting til she would contract and actually open up so I could get in there to feel babies position


----------



## alliecat23 (Jan 25, 2013)

I have bumped her and haven't felt kids but I think baby is up in her birthing canal...


----------



## alliecat23 (Jan 25, 2013)

She is closed still...


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I am sorry if this is harsh but if you are as experienced as you say you are, and you decided 100% that she was in labour two days ago, you should have checked internally and removed the kids, you should know that a normal labour or even one having trouble should not go on for two days.

As I always say here, the golden rule of kidding is no progress within 30 minutes - ASSIST.

At 36 hrs post lutalyse, she should be in labour. If not, I would be checking your dose rate and wondering if you gave enough.

There is also the possibility it has induced her but she has 'ringwomb' in which case you either need to manually dilate the cervix (very difficult and can take hours, not always a good outcome if mum is tiring and babies stressed) or have a caesarian done.

I think you are at the stage where you need another experienced breeder to look at her or a vet.

http://kinne.net/induce.htm

http://users.csonline.net/7maples/inducinglabor.htm


----------



## alliecat23 (Jan 25, 2013)

I know she was in labor 2 days ago... I didn't check her because she never started pushing or was in like "full" labor like she was under a lot of stress I didn't want to stress her out more by pinning her down... Yes I took the less aggressive route because for me to even feel her udder I have to pin her down to the ground... She is sort of wild.... I didn't want to complicate things even worse


----------



## alliecat23 (Jan 25, 2013)

According to vet/ lutalyse website I dosed her correctly for her weght


----------



## alliecat23 (Jan 25, 2013)

And the thing is se isn't acting stressed or in pain or anything... Another reason I didn't check her... The goat farm owner and many knowledgeable people I have talked to are stumped... Just wondering what other people would do...


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Doesnt matter how wild she is, if she was deinitely inabour and not progressing she needed to be checked. Often they do not progress to actual pushing if a kid is malpresented.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

alliecat23 said:


> According to vet/ lutalyse website I dosed her correctly for her weght


 There is no weight dosage on Lute. It is 2ml IM no matter the size of the goat.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

You are right Goathiker


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

keren said:


> Doesnt matter how wild she is, if she was deinitely inabour and not progressing she needed to be checked. Often they do not progress to actual pushing if a kid is malpresented.


I do have to agree with Keren on this. Not all goats are the same though, maybe the kids were in a position that was hurting her. We've had a doe that we thought for sure was in labor once, she was up and down, grunting, looked like she was pushing kids around. She didn't kid until about 3 days later.

Again I hope the doe is okay and the kids too.


----------



## alliecat23 (Jan 25, 2013)

There is a manufacturers website for lutalyse... At this point we think she had a hydrametra ( totally spelled it wrong)/water birth... I have also read to only give 1cc to pygmys instead of 2cc but decided to go with 2cc... As right now she is still closed.. I tried bumping her and could not feel anything ( also almost got my eye poked out by her horns) she is still closed this morning she is drinking water her temp is normal and she appears to be normal dose not look depressed or anything at this point it's a waiting game... I can not bring her to vet it will be 100 plus dollars just to get her seen by a vet...


----------



## ksevern (Dec 12, 2012)

Like Hoosier posted, I had a does of unknown breeding date and thought she was approaching labor, but she was probably moving kids around to make room for her rumen....

That said, you haven't given any info about her udder. Is it tight, shiny and full? F the kids are still alive, I'd leave her alone another week.

Karen


----------



## alliecat23 (Jan 25, 2013)

No udder.... There is maybe a handful of udder...


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Maybe she isnt even bred then.


----------



## alliecat23 (Jan 25, 2013)

I had an ultra sound done on her by the u of m vet... They confirmed pregnancy


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She should have kidded 30-36 hours after being given the shot. If it has been 2 days, then maybe she was open earlier and is now closed. Did you give the shot IM or SQ?


----------



## alliecat23 (Jan 25, 2013)

I gave it in the muscle... We are leaning towards a water birth... Where her body thought she was pregnant and had fluid in her uterus but no fetus...


----------



## Jane (Apr 17, 2011)

Even if she was preg checked by ultrasound when you got her in December, they should have seen kids at that point. You said they confirmed pregnancy, so it should be a safe assumption to say there were kids seen. When you had her checked, how far along did they think she was?


----------



## alliecat23 (Jan 25, 2013)

She couldn't tell. It was by a u of m vet doing a research project at the dairy farm so she had about 400 other goats to ultra sound that day as well... I guess that is what I get for a free ultra sound!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I am wondering if sge kiddded two days ago and you didnt find the kid .


----------



## alliecat23 (Jan 25, 2013)

I checked the pasture and the hutches and nothing....


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Did she come into heat after the Lute? I would think that would be the most telling thing. She should have been in heat within 48 hours of the shot if it worked.


----------



## alliecat23 (Jan 25, 2013)

Nope no signs of heat, nothing I also do not have a buck I property but I didn't see any signs of heat....


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I know you don't want to spend a hundred bucks plus but thats just part of owning goats in my opinion and i'd honestly get her checked out. I"m not trying to sound mean i just really think you need to do right by her and get her to the vet. There is only so much people can do to help you on here and this sounds like more than they everyone can do and she needs vet attention.


----------



## alliecat23 (Jan 25, 2013)

Talked to the vet that did the ultrasound she is positive she had a kid in her... She also said that pygmys it is really uncommon/very rare to get hydrametra( water pregnancy) she wasn't to worried about princess p because her attitude is fine, eating and drinking good and temp is good. I am keeping her in my garage for a couple more days just so I can keep a closer eye on her... The vet said she would come check her out if she starts to be a little off!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

If she is eating well and acting normal I would let her be for know. She wouldn't have gone into labor and have dead kids now and be still eating and acting normal. 
Take her temp. daily. Dead kids would give her a rise in temp. with in a few days.


----------



## alliecat23 (Jan 25, 2013)

That's what we were thinking.... This doe has everyone stumped... I might call an take her into the u just to see if there are kids or not in her...


----------

